# Smoked Wild Turkey Breast and effects of humidity and barometric pressure



## bagbeard (Oct 27, 2013)

This summer i smoked a skinless wild turkey breast a hunter friend gave me. The bird was 25 lbs and the one breast was 3 1/2.  I brined it overnight in water with salt and brown sugar.  then rubbed with memphis rib rub. then wrapped in uncured raw pork belly. ( i did this to taste the meat not the bacon.  into the smoker at 200-230F. took 6 1/2 hrs to reach 165 IT.

never had wild turkey and dont really like the white meat of reg turkey.  but













2013-08-04 12.26.17.jpg



__ bagbeard
__ Oct 27, 2013


















2013-08-04 16.57.14.jpg



__ bagbeard
__ Oct 27, 2013


















2013-08-04 18.26.32.jpg



__ bagbeard
__ Oct 27, 2013


















2013-08-04 18.38.24.jpg



__ bagbeard
__ Oct 27, 2013






this thing was amazing.  It almost had texture and juicyness of roast pork with rich turkey flavour.

cooked a couple of beer can chickens on the weber for the kids also.

I cooked the other breast about 2 weeks ago on a very rainy day using same process and temps but had a hard time getting it to temp.  i did find my new maverick is about 2 degrees low so i may have knocked off an hour or two, but the breast took almost 11 hrs compared with the 6 hours it took the first one. when it did reach 165F it tasted good but was a lot dryer than first one. No qview of second one as i was a little disappointed.  guests all loved it and these arent the kinda people to kiss the cooks butt!

Can humidity and barometric pressure effect cook times and meat temps this much???


----------

